# Why do people hate on Hublot? (Wrist shot included)



## jono96

Hey, so pretty new to watches. I'm currently looking for my first major watch from the parents to celebrate graduating university. I've pretty much settled on a Rolex Sub no date, seeing as its my first watch of hopefully a collection I want to start with a classic.

However, while in Watches of Switzerland in London I really liked the aesthetic of the Hublot Classic Fusion and the Big Bang (the more simple models) of which the 42mm Chronograph is shown below on my wrist (I have tiny wrists - anything like a 45mm size I think we can all agree would be way to big).









I get that if you're like 50 you probably will look a bit silly wearing a Hublot (especially the Big Bang) but I really like the look of these watches and think they would be nice to own in like your 20s/early 30s. So why does everyone on these forums dislike the brand so much?


----------



## sticky

It takes a lot of doing to make watches that are so ugly and cost so much.


----------



## ataripower

If you like it buy it, who cares what we think!


----------



## KtWUS

I think you're right - it doesn't look too different from the AP ROOs for example, so it shouldn't be getting more hate than them. Luckily AP doesn't only make these.


----------



## Bradjhomes

I think a lot of folk don't really like the associated image that goes with it, as well as a lot of the huge Big Bang series being rather...bold in their styling.

Personally, I love the classic fusion line.


----------



## Ruby8six

I think there is a very fine line between big, bold, and beautiful, and just obnoxiously tacky in a lot of people's minds.

The Big Bang, and the ROO's pictured are some of the most visually unappealing watches I could think of in my mind, yet I love 44mm Panerai's. So who knows really?

If you like it do it, that's what really matters.


----------



## pyiyha

I don't like the skeletonized hands that they have on some of the classic fusion, but would love to get the new classic fusion 38mm... especially the one in blue.
What's not to like?


----------



## John MS

Q: Why do (some) people dislike or even rarely hate...insert watch name...?
A: Because we are all different and thankfully do not all like the same watches. Imagine how boring WUS would be if we all liked or disliked exactly the same watches.


----------



## ilitig8

Bradjhomes said:


> Personally, I love the classic fusion line.


I have a 38mm Classic Fusion and quite like it. I got it from my dealer pre-owned for a song. Hublots have poor resell and add to that a 38mm which doesn't have much draw for the average Hublot fan and they become a decent bargain. Even though I am not a fan of colored gold I quite like the two blue ones posted above.

To answer the OPs question the predominate large sizes and relatively poor value (as judged by the average WIS) leave Hublot an unloved brand on WUS.


----------



## Richerson

If you like the watch it really doesn't matter what others think. 

The new models with the in house movement are a lot more desirable, hublot was brought out in 2005(ish) by a guy call Jean Claude biver who had a good track record with other brands like omega, the Big Bang was born proper and at the time it only used ETA movements, which isn't a problem but the price was and the number of models they produced became over the top & almost impossible to keep track, and while it clearly wanted a share of the AP market they weren't as refined and heavily copied to the point the Hoblot forum has seen maybe only a couple of of real examples within the last year. 

They are big bold watches which you either like or don't, the brand positioned itself as the second coming and pushed heavily into marketing areas such as the uk football leagues, in fact you can't watch the football without either a presenter or manager wearing one (which they don't pay for) 

So the brand became a little pretentious and clearly marketed to rich people who like big & bold. (An up market fashion brand)

Now while they aren't to many peoples taste and the most copied brand on the planet after Rolex there's no reason not to buy one if you like them. 

One thing i will say you wouldn't be following the crowd with the hublot.


----------



## molarface

I don't 'hate' Hublot although I really don't like them.

1) That kind of money and the bezel screws are not aligned? (Even a good fake RO has that right)
2) Their "Strap Interchange System". (Maybe it's fast but I'd prefer the ability to buy straps from other sources)
3) I think they overprice Steltta/ETA powered watches (So far as I know, but I don't keep up with them)


----------



## Watchbreath

Because it's the 'snob wannabe' thing to do around here.


----------



## ilitig8

molarface said:


> 1) That kind of money and the bezel screws are not aligned? (Even a good fake RO has that right)


Apples and Oranges. The Hublots have screws the APs have bolt heads that fit into recesses so they are very easily aligned.


----------



## Richerson

Now the post has been moved to the hublot forum you won't get many more responses, this isn't visited by many


----------



## MarqDePombal

Big, bold marketing campaign + big "macho" size + high prices = athlete/young-rich-kid's watch of choice = frowned upon by non-athlete/young-rich-kid watch connoisseurs. As far as I can tell...but I'm no expert.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack

Watchbreath said:


> Because it's the 'snob wannabe' thing to do around here.


But of course.


----------



## BillyL2499

I used to be one of those people who thought of Hublot watches as watches for people who just wanted to flash. 

I would always say I hate the look of them, and they're just oversized, overprices garbage. Now though, I'm truly in love with the Classic Fusion line and can't wait to purchase one. The other series I still don't like at all, but I might get over it


----------



## Crate410

Its not so much the hate of the brand as much as it my dislike of their desins and over the top embellishments... Also the fact that Everyone i personally know who has owned one is a... Less than desirable person... I dynno.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Overpriced, overstyled, and most are oversized. But don't let that stop you if you like one, especially if sugardaddy is paying.


----------



## Hristian Angelov

The one who hate the brand are usually dose who cant afford it, almost everyone who have AP and other high end luxury brands also have a Hublot in their collection .
How about Richard Mille , the brand is from 1999 and look at it now is on top of the sport luxury watches, their movements are made by same company who makes the AP most complicated timepieces.
Also is not a secret that AP, VC, PP, used JLC for movements back in the days and now some of their " in house" movements are based on JLC calibers, which is the same what Hublot did with the 7750.They had the design and made the movement in- house with their own machines and parts.
Hublot will never be heritage brand like them AP,PP ... that is why they are focused on fusion and future etc. using new materials and inventions.


----------



## John MS

I think we are feeding on troll bait. I wonder who owns the sock puppet.


----------



## Watchbreath

If we can find him, he'll turn to stone.


John MS said:


> I think we are feeding on troll bait. I wonder who owns the sock puppet.


----------



## Cybotron

The Classic Fusion line is just lovely.


----------



## flame2000

sticky said:


> It takes a lot of doing to make watches that are so ugly and cost so much.


That is so mean! :-d
Anyway, I'm not a fan of Hublot!


----------



## WichitaViajero

LOL!



sticky said:


> It takes a lot of doing to make watches that are so ugly and cost so much.


----------



## ekovalsky

I'm actually considering a Unico King Skeleton as my next acquisition. I like the gold one, but it is terribly expensive as usual with PM variants.

I never considering buying one of the older Big Bangs, while I like the design and the modularity (for instance interchangeable bezels) is nice, it was horribly overpriced for a watch using an ETA 7750. Also there are fugazi HBBs that are almost identical to the real thing.



molarface said:


> I don't 'hate' Hublot although I really don't like them.
> 
> 1) That kind of money and the bezel screws are not aligned? (Even a good fake RO has that right)
> 
> They're not supposed to be aligned... the random screw positions are by design. I like the aligned/symmetric design of AP RO/ROO bezel bolts too. They are just different.
> 
> 2) Their "Strap Interchange System". (Maybe it's fast but I'd prefer the ability to buy straps from other sources)
> 
> It is awesome! Strap change in 30 seconds or less with zero risk of scratching the lugs if you pick up the wrong driver or are just careless. Hublot straps are expensive but are absolutely superb. They make some bizarre color and material combos, but the more standard color/material choices are gorgeous. And there will no doubt be aftermarket options, a strap maker just needs to sacrifice a strap to replicate the metal insert.
> 
> 3) I think they overprice Steltta/ETA powered watches (So far as I know, but I don't keep up with them)


No argument here. If you are going to buy a new Hublot, spend the extra and get a Unico. And shop around as very large discounts off MSRP are available for new pieces. The pre-owned market is fairly soft too, particularly for the older ETA-based pieces.


----------



## Crate410

I dislike hublot for its designs that leave me feeling that a gremlin designed them. Im just not a fan of anything I have seen from them.

Also you only ever see Gremlins wearing them. One of them wears two at match time. Scary.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cufflinkcraze

Hublots are nice watches, esp the classic rose gold ones..


----------



## donpaganistis

I like many Hublot Big Bang models, some fusion models and almost none King Power model.


----------



## 991C4S

My previous gripe towards the brand was movement related. But now with the Unico's and their in-house movements, I like them a lot. I'd love to own a Unico.


----------



## mharris660

Because they look like a gasket between a Chevy small block and it's transmission?


----------



## DirtyVegas

jono96 said:


> Hey, so pretty new to watches. I'm currently looking for my first major watch from the parents to celebrate graduating university. I've pretty much settled on a Rolex Sub no date, seeing as its my first watch of hopefully a collection I want to start with a classic.
> 
> However, while in Watches of Switzerland in London I really liked the aesthetic of the Hublot Classic Fusion and the Big Bang (the more simple models) of which the 42mm Chronograph is shown below on my wrist (I have tiny wrists - anything like a 45mm size I think we can all agree would be way to big).
> 
> I get that if you're like 50 you probably will look a bit silly wearing a Hublot (especially the Big Bang) but I really like the look of these watches and think they would be nice to own in like your 20s/early 30s. So why does everyone on these forums dislike the brand so much?


I got a ceramic Big Bang in 44 with carbon face and ceramic bracelet for myself when I graduated from MBA school. I personally think that the earlier Big Bangs were just the right amount of wild, new ones are sometimes too much for me. That said I love my Hublot and so does everyone else that sees it. Most people that do not like it... they can keep their opinions, but once you found the one that matches your personality, you will absolutely be in love with the watch. I own or have in the family multiple Breitling, Baume, Graham, Corum, AP, Rolex, and Hublot. I can honestly say that Hublot was / is the watch I am least bored with.


----------



## Prahasaurus

I think they are incredibly oversized and garish watches, people trying to scream "I have money" while lacking any taste. Hublot have little or no horological history. Their movements are lackluster and uninspiring. I think of them as the watch company the Jersey Shore guys probably founded once they got rich. My guess is that this brand will suffer greatly in the coming years, especially as people move away from having a tacky clock on their wrists. 

If you're going to buy a Hublot, definitely buy pre-owned, so at least you can salvage something if you can find someone later to take the watch off your hands, as the insanely ugly eventually goes out of style. Although because of the cheapness of even original Hublots, it's always a risk to buy pre-owned, since any half competent knock-off shop in Cambodia can produce counterfeit Hublots that are close to, and sometimes better, than the original.

But if Hublot is your thing, wear it proud.


----------



## yankeexpress

They look like the worst Invicta, priced for those with more money than brains.


----------



## Toothbras

Because even Biver doesn't respect them


----------



## Broten.

Probably because of their prices.


----------



## GVC

To each his own


----------



## Ty Ku

I think for any given brand, there are people who like/dislike. Its going to boil down to persnal preference. Ive learned to just buy what i like.


----------



## adnjoo

I think borrowing too much from AP RO, and overcharging 10-20 thousand for an ETA movement its just not really cool. Also Jean Claude Biver- what an enigma since I quite like Blancpain, but Hublot I cannot do.. They are pretending to be something they are not..


----------



## Camdamonium

I lean towards the Super B over the Classic Fusion and Big Bang. They are much less common and less flashy in my opinion, it's a good synthesis of the Classic Fusion and Big Bang. Meant to pick one up a while back- had some personal stuff come up and the Super B got bought from under me. Will be buying the next local one that comes up on the pre-owned market!


----------



## X_chinese

Hublot has the same problem as Tag Heuer. People just love to hate these brands. Talk about Rolex and everything they make is beautiful and excellent. 
I've just bought a Hublot Meca 10 and I absolutely love it. Wearing the watch makes me feel special. Not because it's expensive, but because it looks impressive. 
Not that I am a big Hublot fan now, but I think they make some good looking watches. Many brands have at least one or two great watches, even the not so popular brands.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

X_chinese said:


> Hublot has the same problem as Tag Heuer. People just love to hate these brands. Talk about Rolex and everything they make is beautiful and excellent.
> I've just bought a Hublot Meca 10 and I absolutely love it. Wearing the watch makes me feel special. Not because it's expensive, but because it looks impressive.
> Not that I am a big Hublot fan now, but I think they make some good looking watches. Many brands have at least one or two great watches, even the not so popular brands.


Tag Heuer was never a real nor a significant manufacture, its legitimacy is very limited in the watch world. Hublot has reached new peaks thanks to Biver and the unico movements. However when it comes to design, elegance and overall durability, they are not in the same field than Rolex, Omega or Breitling. A lot of their watches scream "I have money", have gaudy dials and are far to be easily readable. In my country, I have sadly seen too often some wannabe rich thugs wearing Hublot Big Bangs, this has turned me off the brand permanently. 
As opposed to Hublot, Rolex has better resale value and much more significant history. Even the Rolex 4130 is a way much better movement than the Unico. Hublot lacks the refinement of JLC, IWC , Vacheron and Patek to be considered as haute horlogerie. Rolex, whether one dislikes it or not is one of the few pioneers that has revolutionized the watchmaking industry alongwith Omega, Zenith, JLC, IWC, Eterna, Longines. When I see a big bang, I have sadly the feelling to see a cheaper and uglier version of the AP classic royal oak.


----------



## X_chinese

georges zaslavsky said:


> X_chinese said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hublot has the same problem as Tag Heuer. People just love to hate these brands. Talk about Rolex and everything they make is beautiful and excellent.
> I've just bought a Hublot Meca 10 and I absolutely love it. Wearing the watch makes me feel special. Not because it's expensive, but because it looks impressive.
> Not that I am a big Hublot fan now, but I think they make some good looking watches. Many brands have at least one or two great watches, even the not so popular brands.
> 
> 
> 
> Tag Heuer was never a real nor a significant manufacture, its legitimacy is very limited in the watch world. Hublot has reached new peaks thanks to Biver and the unico movements. However when it comes to design, elegance and overall durability, they are not in the same field than Rolex, Omega or Breitling. A lot of their watches scream "I have money", have gaudy dials and are far to be easily readable. In my country, I have sadly seen too often some wannabe rich thugs wearing Hublot Big Bangs, this has turned me off the brand permanently.
> As opposed to Hublot, Rolex has better resale value and much more significant history. Even the Rolex 4130 is a way much better movement than the Unico. Hublot lacks the refinement of JLC, IWC , Vacheron and Patek to be considered as haute horlogerie. Rolex, whether one dislikes it or not is one of the few pioneers that has revolutionized the watchmaking industry alongwith Omega, Zenith, JLC, IWC, Eterna, Longines. When I see a big bang, I have sadly the feelling to see a cheaper and uglier version of the AP classic royal oak.
Click to expand...

I agree that some people ruin the image of a watch brand. But isn't all expensive watches bought by wannabe rich thugs? 
I don't like Rolex because I don't like some people who buys Rolexes. In my eyes, many customers of Rolex are rich snobs who wants to show how rich they are without any love for watches itself. And for me, Rolex watches are overestimated. Sure it does have quality, but not more than Omega watches. 
What I do love about Hublot is that they try many things. Even when the end result looks terrible, the technical side of it is always impressive. At least they try something new, something Rolex doesn't do imho.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

X_chinese said:


> I agree that some people ruin the image of a watch brand. But isn't all expensive watches bought by wannabe rich thugs?
> I don't like Rolex because I don't like some people who buys Rolexes. In my eyes, many customers of Rolex are rich snobs who wants to show how rich they are without any love for watches itself. And for me, Rolex watches are overestimated. Sure it does have quality, but not more than Omega watches.
> What I do love about Hublot is that they try many things. Even when the end result looks terrible, the technical side of it is always impressive. At least they try something new, something Rolex doesn't do imho.


The Rolex models with full of diamonds on the dial are indeed the ones worn by wannabe rich thugs or gangstas and I absolutely don't care about those Rolex models. I care about the vintage Rolex and the ones made before 2006 which weren't so bulky and still wearable for me but the oversized models don't fit me. Omega offers indeed a lot for the money and as friend of mine said a while back, behind a Rolex hides an Omega, this is often the case. Omega owners own often a Rolex or more, but Rolex is indeed overpriced these days. Rolex plays the conservative touch which is pleasing to many customers. My other beef with hublot is their movement finish not enough high end to be compared with François Paul Journe, Parmigiani Fleurier, Hy Moser, Omega or even Breitling. I think it is a matter of personal taste before all.


----------



## X_chinese

georges zaslavsky said:


> X_chinese said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that some people ruin the image of a watch brand. But isn't all expensive watches bought by wannabe rich thugs?
> I don't like Rolex because I don't like some people who buys Rolexes. In my eyes, many customers of Rolex are rich snobs who wants to show how rich they are without any love for watches itself. And for me, Rolex watches are overestimated. Sure it does have quality, but not more than Omega watches.
> What I do love about Hublot is that they try many things. Even when the end result looks terrible, the technical side of it is always impressive. At least they try something new, something Rolex doesn't do imho.
> 
> 
> 
> The Rolex models with full of diamonds on the dial are indeed the ones worn by wannabe rich thugs or gangstas and I absolutely don't care about those Rolex models. I care about the vintage Rolex and the ones made before 2006 which weren't so bulky and still wearable for me but the oversized models don't fit me. Omega offers indeed a lot for the money and as friend of mine said a while back, behind a Rolex hides an Omega, this is often the case. Omega owners own often a Rolex or more, but Rolex is indeed overpriced these days. Rolex plays the conservative touch which is pleasing to many customers. My other beef with hublot is their movement finish not enough high end to be compared with François Paul Journe, Parmigiani Fleurier, Hy Moser, Omega or even Breitling. I think it is a matter of personal taste before all.
Click to expand...

Recently I wanted to buy my first Rolex, it was for the new Daytona with the ceramic bezel. The dealer told me there is a waitinglist for 3 year!! That's crazy! The price is too high, but at least the watch is beautiful. But 3 years waiting? That's not worth it. The dealer told me that the old version of the Daytona is worth more now because everybody wants the old version and don't want to wait for het new one. Many people buys a Rolex pure as an investment, not because they love the watch. 
I own Omega's and they are great. But the range of watches they offer is limited. They all looks the same. That's why I bought a Tag Heuer tourbillion and recently the Hublot Meca 10. I agree that the quality of the Tag and Hublot is not on par with the Omega's. But Omega can't offer these kind of watches. 
Not bragging, but the Hublot Meca 10 is great. Omega or Rolex can't offer something like this. What brands can offer similar design for that price? I have to admit that this is the only Hublot I like. But I respect the brand because they are crazy.


----------



## Hands90

molarface said:


> I don't 'hate' Hublot although I really don't like them.
> 
> 1) That kind of money and the bezel screws are not aligned? (Even a good fake RO has that right)
> 2) Their "Strap Interchange System". (Maybe it's fast but I'd prefer the ability to buy straps from other sources)
> 3) I think they overprice Steltta/ETA powered watches (So far as I know, but I don't keep up with them)


Ouch!


----------



## purekoryo

Because they are different. So they must be racists! Seriously though, I think Hublot has done a good job of really setting themselves apart from others and some may like that and some don't.


----------



## StephenCanale

I can't pretend to have the one definite answer, but my impression is there are four distinct reasons that many are not interested (or even "hate") the Hublot...


I would suggest that most who appreciate watch design then to focus primarily on the dial, even without doing so consciously. Whether by nature or nurture, our eyes tend to focus toward the center of circular objects, and this is of course reinforced by the center post common to most watches. The Hublots tend to disrupt this natural tendency with such large bezel screws which distract from the dial. As a side note, these remind me of the first Mustang GT that had large Allen had screws all of the instruments/dash/everything. It was a cool industrial/tough look for the car, but ends up just being a distraction from the part of the watch that is actually the watch, so to speak.
. 
To make matters worse, Hublot then tend to also emphasize the lugs and strap attachment, adding further distraction from the dial/hands/bezel. If the lugs were more integrate then the singular distraction of the bezel might actually work as a positive trademark for them. Unfortunately, disrupting and distracting from your primary distraction just adds layers of inconsistency. Put another way, if you forget it's a watch entirely, the look is clearly very attractive and artistic. But, when viewed as being a watch, and especially from the perspective of anyone who is a long-time watch enthusiast, it just doesn't resonate properly. So, I'm not suggesting the designs are not attractive, per se, but that they cause some real dissonance for many who may not even be able to put their finger on exactly why they don't like the designs.
. 
Size is often considered an advantage with many products, right up to the point that it just seems intentionally overdone. Hublot invokes an image of being an Invicta for the upscale market... large for no reason other than to use size to try and be impressive. Like the original Hummer, which is just oddly out of place for a commuter vehicle, the Hublots seem to be just a bit too much to be taken seriously as a watch.
. 
Their price feels like it's expensive not because the quality requires it, but instead for the value of being expensive as an image statement. It's almost like overpaying for the brand just to prove you can afford that price level. There are many brands in this world that are perceived as being "premium" only because of their price. I other words, where the quality of the product or service isn't substantially different than the competition, only the price and related marketing have created a perception of being of higher quality. When this tactic works without consumers detecting and recognizing the strategy, it's obviously a win for the brand. However, when consumers perceive the manipulation at work, it can breed resentment and backlash. With Hubolt, I believe many consumers (at least WIS) sense this is the tactic being used, and this causes negative reactions. 

None of this means they are not a fine choice for the right person or that they are not quality watches.

I'm just suggesting a few reasons that alone, or in combination, are likely responsible for many who lack enthusiasm for the brand and also greatly affect their resale value.


----------



## jward451

X_chinese said:


> Hublot has the same problem as Tag Heuer. People just love to hate these brands. Talk about Rolex and everything they make is beautiful and excellent.
> I've just bought a Hublot Meca 10 and I absolutely love it. Wearing the watch makes me feel special. Not because it's expensive, but because it looks impressive.
> Not that I am a big Hublot fan now, but I think they make some good looking watches. Many brands have at least one or two great watches, even the not so popular brands.


I agree...Hublot makes a few really nice looking watches. I'm not a die hard Hublot fan, just appreciate the design and esthetic of the brand.


----------



## tomatoes

The brand does make some cool-looking watches but unfortunately there is much much more to it than just looks when it comes to market appeal. 
That gets magnified 10x over when we're talking about guys who know a thing or two about watches. Their watches are almost marmite.

This and the fact that you can get pretty substantial discounts on BNIB pieces, that's what makes buying a hublot so risky from the perspective of resale.
Even as someone who can afford to plonk down big coin for a hublot, I have never been able to get past the psychological barrier of poor resale. The stakes are too high. 

As a comparison, without blinking I went straight out to buy a new green dial gold rolex DD and in full knowledge that I would take at least 20% loss if I were to resell it within 6 months. 

There is so much that leaves to be desired for hublot and I can't even begin to describe it in words.


----------



## vindicate

I find similarities in hublot and RM... and they're not very positive.


----------



## jpbernie72

Where what you want. But in my opinion, they are guady, ugly, overpriced, and have a whole bunch of other negative qualities. The one you're wearing in the picture, is probably the best looking one I've ever seen. But who cares what we think, you do you!


----------



## Lilbrief35

The same people who hate on Hublot are the same people with a citizen quartz on their wrist


----------



## Mercury2wo

I have a 12 slot watch box and had 11 watches (JLC, Omega, IWC, Panerai, Zenith, Panerai, Nord Zeitmaschine, Rolex, Eterna) and space for 1 more watch. A sport watch, a weekend watch.

I wanted something big, brash, bold.

I chose the Hublot Spirit of Big Bang - cos it is a beautifully made watch. The quality of the strap, skeletonized movement (El Primero Zenith movement), case, clasp - no one can question it.

Plus if it makes others feel inadequate and think "Wow! This guy has money!" that's a bonus!

I got money and my $18,000 Hublot. You've got your $400 Seiko and its pedigree. 
Everyone's happy.


----------



## Cybotron

Mercury2wo said:


> I have a 12 slot watch box and had 11 watches (JLC, Omega, IWC, Panerai, Zenith, Panerai, Nord Zeitmaschine, Rolex, Eterna) and space for 1 more watch. A sport watch, a weekend watch.
> 
> I wanted something big, brash, bold.
> 
> I chose the Hublot Spirit of Big Bang - cos it is a beautifully made watch. The quality of the strap, skeletonized movement (El Primero Zenith movement), case, clasp - no one can question it.
> 
> Plus if it makes others feel inadequate and think "Wow! This guy has money!" that's a bonus!
> 
> I got money and my $18,000 Hublot. You've got your $400 Seiko and its pedigree.
> Everyone's happy.


I tried that watch on a few months back. It's awesome

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercury2wo

I just got it last week and I AM LOVING IT!!

If you are in the market for a bold sport watch - this is definitely worth considering.


----------



## StephenCanale

Mercury2wo said:


> Plus if it makes others feel inadequate and think "Wow! This guy has money!" that's a bonus!
> 
> I got money and my $18,000 Hublot. You've got your $400 Seiko and its pedigree.


It's always interesting to notice how some people's self-image compares with how the rest of the world is most likely to view them.

I'll agree that watch probably would look pretty good on Dwayne Johnson or any NFL offensive lineman.

Though I'm not sure the skeletonized look really say's _"Wow! This guy has money!"_ to the vast majority of people on the planet... especially when so many gas station/convenience store watches push that look.

I myself bought a $20 mechanical skeleton watch on Amazon just to take apart as a learning project. I'd never wear such a thing in public myself, but it makes it easy to see all of the watch works when studying and disassembling, so from that perspective it's awesome.

But, again, it's all part of what's so interesting.


----------



## Jim44

Mercury2wo said:


> I have a 12 slot watch box and had 11 watches (JLC, Omega, IWC, Panerai, Zenith, Panerai, Nord Zeitmaschine, Rolex, Eterna) and space for 1 more watch. A sport watch, a weekend watch.
> 
> I wanted something big, brash, bold.
> 
> I chose the Hublot Spirit of Big Bang - cos it is a beautifully made watch. The quality of the strap, skeletonized movement (El Primero Zenith movement), case, clasp - no one can question it.
> 
> Plus if it makes others feel inadequate and think "Wow! This guy has money!" that's a bonus!
> 
> I got money and my $18,000 Hublot. You've got your $400 Seiko and its pedigree.
> Everyone's happy.


Ha ha ha ha that's funny! What a terrific parody of a stereotypical classist, insecure blowhard! Well played! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGTHREE

i personally like the big bangs (would love to get a magic gold) but i do hear complaints all the term they are too gimmicky (meaning to many special editions) and many movements are brought in from other manufactures


----------



## Dark Overlord

based on advertisements, endorsements and pics seen online. I never liked Hublot much. Never any disrespect to those who do like them of course but the whole image they portray never appealed, so when I'd see pics that also didn't do it for me, I put together my opinion.

Then this past weekend I went to a Hublot boutique and saw them in person. I was very impressed. Still many of the designs don't work for me, but you can see the innovation and quality in their designs. That said, the classic fusion now comes in a magnificent green color that I totally fell for. And the design of the classic fusion is distinct while not as over the top. It truly has me thinking.... I was thinking Omega for my next purchase but I will kick around the classic fusion in my mind for a while.


----------



## murokello

Dark Overlord said:


> based on advertisements, endorsements and pics seen online. I never liked Hublot much. Never any disrespect to those who do like them of course but the whole image they portray never appealed, so when I'd see pics that also didn't do it for me, I put together my opinion. Then this past weekend I went to a Hublot boutique and saw them in person. I was very impressed. Still many of the designs don't work for me, but you can see the innovation and quality in their designs. That said, the classic fusion now comes in a magnificent green color that I totally fell for. And the design of the classic fusion is distinct while not as over the top. It truly has me thinking.... I was thinking Omega for my next purchase but I will kick around the classic fusion in my mind for a while.


 Classic fusion is definitely a step up from Omega. Go for it.


----------



## Dark Overlord

murokello said:


> Classic fusion is definitely a step up from Omega. Go for it.


thanks for sharing your opinion... i do appreciate it. The classic fusion is about $1500 more than the Omega I was looking at the same day and there's probably way less wiggle room with the new green dials literally just being released. Besides the price consideration though, the Omega will be more versatile.... but the Classic Fusion is like nothing else visually and I am a green nut! The dial of this beauty in person just sucked me in.

So we'll see, I'll think it over, whichever one doesn't happn now.. hopefully it can still happen in the future.


----------



## angelikaC

Hi,

I think it comes down to personal preferences and flexibility when buying a watch. Somehow I find Hublot is unquietly exclusive, especially the Jeans fabric infused on the dial. it's extraordinary, unique and if I have extra money, I would buy it without a doubt.


----------

